# Vulvar sebaceous cyst I & D



## soprano (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello, does anyone know a code for incision and drainage for a vulvar sebaceous cyst?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 22, 2010)

10060 or 10061
If you look at page 277 of the CPT professional under Vuva/incision it states "for incision and drainage of sebaceous cyst, furuncle, or abscess see 10040, 40060, 10061"


----------

